# حوار مع مشرف



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2014)

*سالخير والهنا 
موضوعى النهاردة خاص بالمشرفين فقط لا غير:t31: 
والاعضاء ممكن تتابعوا يلا اى خدمة 
المووضوع عبارة عن اسئلة جريئة 
عبارة عن جزئين جزء هنتعرف بيه على شخصية المشرف 
والجزء التانى خاص بالمنتدى 
الشرط ان المشرف يجاوب على كل الاسئلة بصراحة تامة 
ومايتهربش من اى سؤال ماشى leasantr
استعنا على الشقى بالله 
1_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟
2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟
3_ من يسكن قلبك ؟
4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
5_ ((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟
6_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟
7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
8_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
9_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
10_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
وهنا خلص اول جزء 
ندخل على الجزء التانى 
11_ مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟ 
12_ احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف ؟ 
13_ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟ 
14_ ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟
15_ بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟
16_ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ 
17_ مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟
18_ ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟
19_كيف تصف الإشراف ؟
20_ هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟ 
21_من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟
خلصت الاسئلة اظن سهلة اووى 
هبدأ باختيار احد المشرفين 
بعد ما يخلص اجابته 
اختار انا حد تانى 
ونشكركم لحسن تعاونكم معنا
انتظرونى مع اول مشرف :t13:

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يونيو 2014)

*موضوع جميل يارورو وفكرته جميله
كاعادة مواضيعك الرائعه .:Love_Letter_Send:

وبما انه للمشرفين بس
فانا من موقعي هذا 
بطلب من الزعيم يخليني مشرفه
لمدة 10 دقايق اجاوب فيهم عالاسئله عشان عجباني
وينزلني عضوة تاني**







متابعه اجابات مشرفننا:spor2:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2014)

وانتي فاكره انهم هيردوا علي كل ده


----------



## soul & life (18 يونيو 2014)

موضوع جميل يا رورو واسئلة جامدة  .. لكن على راى اخونا السوسة هو انتى فاكرة انهم هيردوا على كل ده هههههههه متابعة طبعا بس يارب حد من المشرفين يعبرنا ويدخل يجاوب


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2014)

*يثبت علي شرط.............
محدش يجيب سيرتي ف الموضوع دهوااا
(تسجيل هروووووووب)​*


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2014)

*انا بطالب روك ينزلنى عضو لغايه ما الموضوع ده يتقفل 
مش هجاوب كل ده انا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يثبت علي شرط.............
> محدش يجيب سيرتي ف الموضوع دهوااا
> (تسجيل هروووووووب)​*





oesi no قال:


> *انا بطالب روك ينزلنى عضو لغايه ما الموضوع ده يتقفل
> مش هجاوب كل ده انا
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]آدى أول أتنين أنسحبوا .... والباقيين عدا ( أيمن – و - صوت صارخ )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مُنسحبين أوول ريدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دونا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رشتك بالتثبيت علشان ما تجيبيش سيرتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألغى السؤال رقم (17) لأنه مُحرج للغاية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهيوقع الدنيا فى بعض أكتر ما هى متنيلة واقعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو حد جاوبك عليه أصلاً ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدا ذلك ... فكرة الموضوع حلوة....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللهُ وَلىُ الصابرين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]آدى أول أتنين أنسحبوا .... والباقيين عدا ( أيمن – و - صوت صارخ )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مُنسحبين أوول ريدى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]دونا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رشتك بالتثبيت علشان ما تجيبيش سيرتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألغى السؤال رقم (17) لأنه مُحرج للغاية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهيوقع الدنيا فى بعض أكتر ما هى متنيلة واقعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو حد جاوبك عليه أصلاً ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدا ذلك ... فكرة الموضوع حلوة....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللهُ وَلىُ الصابرين [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


ده السؤال الوحيد اللى انا مستعد اجاوبه :yahoo:[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ده السؤال الوحيد اللى انا مستعد اجاوبه :yahoo:



*طب جاوب دا بس 

و هتاخد 20/20:yahoo:
​*


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2014)

follow with you

   


​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2014)

السؤال رقم (*17*) ده خليه لروك فقط لا غير
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 يونيو 2014)

هو المنتدي مفيهوش مشرفين 
ولا اية 
محدش رد لية 
انا مستعد ارد لو بقيت مشرف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ده السؤال الوحيد اللى انا مستعد اجاوبه :yahoo:


*واللى يرجع فى كلامه ؟؟؟!!!!*​


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب جاوب دا بس
> 
> و هتاخد 20/20:yahoo:
> ​*


لما يجى دورى هجاوب اكيد 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *واللى يرجع فى كلامه ؟؟؟!!!!*​


يبقي عيل صغير 
انا قولت اهوه اول ما يجى دورى فى الرد لو السؤال لسه موجود هجاوبه ههههههههههههه 
اروح ابلغ روك ان فيه فتنه هتحصل هنا بقي leasantr


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2014)

يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً :ura1:


----------



## soul & life (18 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً :ura1:



:fun_oops: فى حد يعمل كده برضو يا رورو يعنى كان لازم تلعبى مع الاسد ماله  النمر


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> وانتي فاكره انهم هيردوا علي كل ده





soul & life قال:


> يارب حد من المشرفين يعبرنا ويدخل يجاوب


*هيردوا متقلقوش انا يادوب بعت لمشرف واحد ومنتظرة الرد *​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *يثبت علي شرط.............
> محدش يجيب سيرتي ف الموضوع دهوااا
> (تسجيل هروووووووب)​*


*حبيبتى يا دودو ده انتى فى اول القائمة 
الغى التثبيت بس ردى هههههههههههه *​


oesi no قال:


> *انا بطالب روك ينزلنى عضو لغايه ما الموضوع ده يتقفل
> مش هجاوب كل ده انا
> *​


*هتجاوب يا جوجو وبطل كسل بقى 
*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ألغى السؤال رقم (17) لأنه مُحرج للغاية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهيوقع الدنيا فى بعض أكتر ما هى متنيلة واقعة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


*ده سؤال واحد يتيم 
وبعدين الحق ميزعلش 
سبونا ناكل عيش بقى الله :a82:*​


aymonded قال:


> السؤال رقم (*17*) ده خليه لروك فقط لا غير
> ​


*السؤال ده اهم سؤال :banned:*​


My Rock قال:


> يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً :ura1:


*ليه كدا بس يا زعيم 
ده اسئلة بريئة :kap:*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2014)

*سالخير عليكم 
على ما مشرفتنا ترد 
استضفت مشرف رخم غلاسة السنين
هيدخل يرد على الاسئلة 
انا عارفه انه هيخربها 
وانا بحب اهدى النفوس دايما 
ربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير 
معاكم مشرفنا الكسوول اوووووووووى 
جوجو 
oesi no
يلا ادخل برجلك الشميين وسمى كدا 
*​


----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سالخير عليكم
> على ما مشرفتنا ترد
> استضفت مشرف رخم غلاسة السنين
> هيدخل يرد على الاسئلة
> ...


ولا عبرك اهو ههههه
ملفتيش غير اوسى ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ولا عبرك اهو ههههه
> ملفتيش غير اوسى ههههه


*النور قطع ياخويا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سالخير عليكم
> على ما مشرفتنا ترد
> استضفت مشرف رخم غلاسة السنين
> هيدخل يرد على الاسئلة
> ...


انا رخم غلاسه السنين وكسووووول 
وعاوزانى ارد 
ما طبيعى اول ما تكتبي الكذب ده النور يقطع وبطنى توجعنى وانام من التعب وكل البلاوى دى 


grges monir قال:


> ولا عبرك اهو ههههه
> ملفتيش غير اوسى ههههه


ماله ياجدع اوسي 
ماهو كويس اهه وعنده بوادر رد على الموضوع 


R.O.R.O قال:


> *النور قطع ياخويا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه *​


ما هو من نحسك ياختى


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طب يلا ياخويا رد وخلصنا فى يومك ده 
انا اللى نحس برضوا 
*​


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سالخير والهنا
> موضوعى النهاردة خاص بالمشرفين فقط لا غير:t31:
> والاعضاء ممكن تتابعوا يلا اى خدمة
> المووضوع عبارة عن اسئلة جريئة
> ...


تم بحمد الله 
متدوروش على بقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2014)

*اجاباتك جميلة يا جوجو 
بس عندى سؤال لولبى يعنى بنات مشمشية تى 
امال ايه بقى السؤال ده بالذات هجاوب عليه 
وعملنا فيها جاكى شان من الصبح ههههههههههه 
عموما خوفك على منصبك وارد برضوا 
نورت يا جوجو واستمتعت جدا باجاباتك 
انتظرونى مع مشرف اخر 
*​


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اجاباتك جميلة يا جوجو
> بس عندى سؤال لولبى يعنى بنات مشمشية تى
> امال ايه بقى السؤال ده بالذات هجاوب عليه
> وعملنا فيها جاكى شان من الصبح ههههههههههه
> ...


همثلك البنت المشمشيه تى  فى ردى على المشاركة 
انا جاكى شان وبخاف على منصبى 
مش تقولى كدة علشان مش ازعل 
مشمش​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> همثلك البنت المشمشيه تى  فى ردى على المشاركة
> انا جاكى شان وبخاف على منصبى
> مش تقولى كدة علشان مش ازعل
> مشمش​


*:new6::new6::new6:
مشمش :kap:
خلاص عملنا فيها بروسلى :a63:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2014)

*ياه جمعه الغضب 
فكرتني بالذي مضي 
مش عارف ليه انا الوحيد اللي كنت مبسوط اليوم ده 
وضرب النار شغال وانا نايم
يوم لن ينساه التاريخ *​


----------



## peace_86 (19 يونيو 2014)

*انا يهمني اسمع راي الاستاذ العزيزة والقديرة امة ..

مواضيعك رهيبة يا رورو *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]سؤال ( أبو تريكة ) رقم (22) يعنى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو شعورك وأنت بتحذف مشاركات ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مُتعة ولذة زى ( كينا أمبريال ) 
 وألا ألذ ألذ ألذ زى ( شويبسى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا بتتدغدغ مناخيرك زى الكوكاكولا بتاعة ( نانسى عجرم ) ؟

[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Comment (19 يونيو 2014)

*"بـدون تـعـلـيـق"... !!!*



R.O.R.O قال:


> *سالخير والهنا
> موضوعى النهاردة [COLOR="#cc99"]خاص بالمشرفين فقط لا غير:t31:
> والاعضاء ممكن تتابعوا يلا اى خدمة
> المووضوع عبارة عن اسئلة جريئة
> ...








واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *[COLOR="#cc99"]وبما انه للمشرفين بس*​*
> فانا من موقعي هذا
> بطلب من الزعيم يخليني مشرفه
> لمدة 10 دقايق اجاوب فيهم عالاسئله عشان عجباني
> ...







Dona Nabil قال:


> *يثبت علي شرط.............
> محدش يجيب سيرتي ف الموضوع دهوااا
> (تسجيل هروووووووب)​*







oesi no قال:


> *انا بطالب روك ينزلنى عضو لغايه ما الموضوع ده يتقفل
> مش هجاوب كل ده انا
> *​










My Rock قال:


> يُغلق ويُحذف لاحقاً :ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

​*  سلام ونعمة *
* معانا النهاردة مشرف غالى علينا جداا *
* ومبسوطة اووى انه معانا وهيجاوب على اﻻسئلة *
* منورنا يا استاذنا *
* معانا المشرف aymonded*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2014)

امنور ياكبير


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2014)

أين أنا أنت يا أستاذ ايموندد  ساحة القتال فى انتظارك


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2014)

أبطش بهم يا aymonded..


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2014)

سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي
أشكرك أولاً على هذا الموضوع الحلو الذي جمع المشرفين كلهم في لقاء نشتهيه كلنا حتى نقترب من بعضنا البعض ونتعرف على بعضنا البعض بصورة أقرب بعيد عن مهام الإشراف، لأن كثير منا لم يلتقي ولم يتعرف على الآخر حق المعرفة، لأن من وراء الشاشة أو من خلال التعليقات لا يكفي أبداً للتعارف، بل قد تُبني صورة منقوصة عن كل واحد منا وبالتالي لا نستطيع أن نتعرف على جوانب الشخصية كلها، واتمنى أن كلنا نتعارف على بعضنا البعض وجهاً لوجه في روح المحبة والشركة التي تبنينا معاً وتصحح خطواتنا لأن كلنا لازلنا تحت التعليم والبناء الروحي والذي بدوره سينعكس على النفسية كلها والفكر....


* 1_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه؟*​
أيمن - السن 48 سنة - العنوان القاهرة الدور الثالث بجوار محل العصير علشان بس الجواب يتفق مع الأخ العزيز جورج هههههههههه

* 2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟*​اقول ايه طيب، السؤال مش مُحدد، لكن باحب اصحى الصبح بدري، واحب اتمشى بعد الظهر على الأقل مرتين في الاسبوع حوالي ساعة ونصف تقريباً، أحب الفن عموماً رسم ونحت وتصميم وتفصيل، وطبيخ وعمل حلويات (ههههههههههه اهو كله فن برضو)... أعشق الحديث مع الأطفال واحب اخدمهم جداً في كل شيء... أكره أكون السبب حتى عن دون قصد في جرح مشاعر طفل مش اعرف انام بالليل ولا بانهار حتى... ده الشيء الوحيد اللي اكرهه جدااااااااااا، وباتضايق للغاية لما احس ان في حد زعلان مني، بس ساعات مش باعرف اصالحه فباكتفي بالصلاة واحاول في اي موقف ولو بسيط أعمل مصالحة...

 * 3_ من يسكن قلبك ؟*​يسكن قلبي الله الحي، وهو بين يديه، وفرحي حينما أجد قلبي فيه ملامح قريبه منه، وحزني أن ملامحه لم تكتمل بعد في داخلي...

* 4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟*​​أنا يمكن حزني غريب شوية، بصراحة تامة عمري ما تضايقت على حاجة ضاعت مني في العالم من جهة نجاح والا فلوس والا أي حاجة مهما ما كانت سواء بسببي من جهة عدم حكمة أو تصرف طائش أو بسبب استعجال أو بسبب حد ضحك عليَّ في حاجة وانا مش خدت بالي، وعمري ما وصلت لدرجة أن الحزن يغلبني لأنه عادةً بيعدي ببساطة بهدف التصحيح والتعديل، وباشوف فيه الأفضل، لأن غالباً حزني بيكون من نفسي أكتر مما يكون من شخص آخر، لأن دائماً باشوف عيوبي في مرآة الآخرين، والحزن اللي باشعره لا من أجل اني اتصدمت في نفسي لما شوفت عيوبي لأ طبعاً، لأن عارف ان فيه عيوب مستتره لا أدركها، لأني طالما في هذا الجسد ستظل هناك نقائص تحتاج لتدخل سماوي، لكن حزني هو حزن التوبة لمن يُريد أن يتغير، وبعده يأتي الفرح بعمل النعمة التي تأثر في داخلي فأتغير حسب مسرة مشيئة الله...

* 5_ ((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟
*أقولها لبعض الأشخاص الذين أخذوا موقف عداء مني مع أني لم ولن أُعادي أحد قط، لأن غالباً البعض بيفهمني غلط ولا يعطي الفرصة ان يحاول يفهم الموضوع، ولا حتى عايز يتصالح بل مضى وظن أني هانساه وينتهي الموضوع كله...​
* 6_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟*​
مين يقدر يحدد ويقول أنهي أهم !!!! الموضوع مش مين الأهم، الموضوع أن الواحد لازم يعرف هو عايز ايه ويدبر حياته كما يليق حسب اختياره للطريق اللي عايز يمشي فيه !!! 

* 7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟*​عملياً بتحصل كتيييييييييييييير ..... مش شيء جديد ولا غريب

* 8_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟*​بصراحة دية حالة شديدة النُدرة جداً، وبخاصة لو كانوا قريبين في العمر....

* 9_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟*​شرب اللبن على الصبح ههههههههههههههه علشان عندي نقص كالسيوم مأثر على سناني، وانا بقيت اكره العادة دية

* 10_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟*​اللي يلفت انتباهي هو طريقة كلامة واسلوبه في الحوار...

* وهنا خلص اول جزء *​____________________________________________________​ * ندخل على الجزء التانى *​
* 11_ مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟ *​
روك هو اللي عرض علي الإشراف على ما اذكر والله واعلم اختاروني ازاي مش حد قاللي....

* 12_ احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف ؟ *​حسيت أن وقعت على نفوخي عمارة هههههههههههههههههه

* 13_ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟ *​الأخ العزيز أمجد وعبد يسوع المسيح ... دول اللي في ذهني الآن...

* 14_ ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟*​
بصراحة مش كنت بافكر في الأشراف خالص ومش كان في حاجة في ذهني نوهائي هههههه ده بجد فعلاً

 * 15_ بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟*​بأمانةولا فاكر خالص....................

* 16_ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ *​بصارحة مش عندي اقتراح في ذهني خالص مالص....

* 17_ مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟*​
المشرف المهمل قسمه ومش بيراجع على كل موضوع ويدقق فيه زيي كده..... اصلي بقالي فترة مش عارف أراجع كل الموضوعات اللي بتنزل في القسم...

* 18_ ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟*​مكان خاص للحوار والتنمية الفكرية وعمل صداقات محبة والتعرف على شخصيات نتعلم منها، لأن الواحد كل ما يتعرف على شخصية بيستفيد من ملامح الشخصية نفسها، على كل الأصعده من جهة ما فيها من جمال خاص وأيضاً ما فيها من جوانب قد تبدو سيئة، لكن لو الواحد فحص نفسه قد يجدها اسوأ مما قد يظن، لذلك باحب دايماً أجعل الآخرين المرايه اللي احب اشوف فيها نفسي، لكي اتعلم واقدر اقدم تعليم على هذا الضوء لكي الكل يستفيد من خبرة مش من مجرد كلام فكر لفكر.... لأن أن كانت شركتنا وتعارفنا لا يبنينا على المستوى الشخصي فما هي الفائدة من وراءه يبقى تضييع وقت وخلاص....

* 19_كيف تصف الإشراف ؟*​الإشراف عبارة عن توجيه بهدف الإرشاد والتعليم وضبط الأمور لكي يستفيد الأعضاء من الموضوعات المُقدمة أكبر استفادة ممكنة....

* 20_ هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟
*اتمنى ارجع عضو لكي اتفرغ للكتابة اكتر واعيش في هدوء​
* 21_من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟
*الشروط الأساسية أن يكون حليم طويل البال، فكره متفتح بقدر الإمكان، عنده موهبة التمييز، يتقبل الجميع وعلى الأخص المخالفين، لا يسعى دائماً للطرد كحل سريع، متفهم للكل يقبل النقد بصدر رحب ويحب الحوار الهادئ وحتى لو انفعل يستطيع في النهاية ان يضبط انفعاله، لا يحب الخصومة أو التفرقة، يميل للحق حتى ولو على حساب نفسه، سريع الاعتذار غير محباً للكبرياء أو يتعالى على الآخرين مهما ما كان عنده علم او معرفة أكثر منهم، بل على استعداد أن يغسل حتى الأقدام فعلياً... 
ومش معنى الكلام أن تكون شخصيته ضعيفة أو أنه يقبل كل إهانة مهما ما كانت، بل يحاول بهدوء يصنع مصالحة وليس له الحق أن يتنازل عن شيء صحيح لكي يصنع مصالحة، أو يقبل الخطأ، بل بنتقد الخطأ ولكن بمحبة في وداعة، لكن الأخ المُخطئ لو أصر انه مش يسمع ومش عايز يعمل مصالحة يكتفي انه يصلي لأجله، مع الحفاظ على محبته في قلبه واحترامه وتقديره...


______________
بعد تعب ومشقة الرد آخذ أنفاسي واقولك شكراً لمحبتك وموضوعك مميز وسأتابعه معك للنهاية لكي اتعرف على كل المشرفين عن قرب بقدر الإمكان.. النعمة تكون معك آمين​​


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> أبطش بهم يا aymonded..



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لقد بطشت بس اعتقد انا من سيُبطش به
يعني انا المفعول به مش هم
 ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> امنور ياكبير





soul & life قال:


> أين أنا أنت يا أستاذ ايموندد  ساحة القتال فى انتظارك



مش عارف ليه حسيت إني مُقبل على ساحة حرب أهلية 
أسمع فيها قعقعة السيوف في وطيس معركة متقدة السعير
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> أبطش بهم يا aymonded..


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حاشا وماشا 
اللى بيدخل التوبيك ده هو اللى بيتبطش بيه 
الا يعنى ايه يتبطش دى بس الاول :spor2:*​


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2014)

اهذا بطش يا سيدى؟؟؟!!!
يقول لك الزعيم ابطش ابطش ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

*استاذى الغالى ايمن 
سعيدة جدا بوجود حضرتك 
واجاباتك الجميلة كالعادة بتفدنا فى كل كلمة بتقولها 
شرفتنى جدا جدااا 
وحقيقى اجاباتك كلها موزونة 
بس عندى سؤال السؤال رقم 17 
محدش ليه ادانى اسم محدد ههههههههه 
انتوا عارفنى بحب اهدى النفوس دايما 
نورتنى وشرفتنى جدا يا استاذنا 
انتظرونى مع مشرف اخر من مشرفنا الجمال 
*​


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *استاذى الغالى ايمن
> سعيدة جدا بوجود حضرتك
> واجاباتك الجميلة كالعادة بتفدنا فى كل كلمة بتقولها
> شرفتنى جدا جدااا
> ...



شوفي في الواقع مش في حد يقدر يعرف ظروف باقي المشرفين، ولا يقدر يعرف شئون قسمه ماشية ازاي، يعني احنا مش مسئلة مش عايزين نكتب اسماء، لكن الموضوع أن انا مثلاً مش اعرف ظروف باقي المشرفين ولا تدبيرهم للقسم المشرفين عليه، فالحكم هيبقى بالطريقة دية منقوص يشوبه ظلم كبير قوي قوي، لكن ممكن كل واحد يقدر يحكم على نفسه فقط ... علشان كده انا عن نفسي مش اتكلمت إلا عني وقلت بصراحة فين تقصيري لأني تعهدت اكتب بصدق في الموضوع حسب طلبك... فلو انا اتكلمت عن اي مشرف تاني هاظلمه ومش هايبقى كلامي صح خالص سواء بالإيجاب أو بالسلب.....
​


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حاشا وماشا
> اللى بيدخل التوبيك ده هو اللى بيتبطش بيه
> الا يعنى ايه يتبطش دى بس الاول :spor2:*​



هههههههههههههههه البطش باللغة الدارجة مقصود به العجل الصغير
يعني قصده اعزمكم على عجل مشوي هههههههههههههههههههه
لكن المعنى في اللغىة العربية 


بطش  -   يبطش ويبطش بطشا:
   1   -   بطش به   :   أخذه بالعنف والقسوة .   2   -   بطش عليه أو به :   سطا عليه بسرعة .   3   -   بطش بالشيء :   أمسكه بقوة .   4   -   بطش من المرض :   شفي منه . ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههه البطش باللغة الدارجة مقصود به العجل الصغير
> يعني قصده اعزمكم على عجل مشوي هههههههههههههههههههه
> لكن المعنى في اللغىة العربية
> 
> ...


*لو فينا من عزومة ماشى
 هههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لو فينا من عزومة ماشى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه *​



ايه المصالح دية بقى ده طمع
لأ خلينا في المعنى التاني أحسن ههههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

خلاص لما اجوز الولة هعزمكم ىعلي بطش 
بس تيجوا عندي البلد 
اللي بيخاف من ضرب النار 
مش هقول ما يجيش 
بل هقولة قلبك هيقوي لان بيكون الضرب جارك موجهة لآعلي 
الكل معزوم ان ربنا اعطانا عمر 
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> خلاص لما اجوز الولة هعزمكم ىعلي بطش
> بس تيجوا عندي البلد
> اللي بيخاف من ضرب النار
> مش هقول ما يجيش
> ...



الكلام على بطة بطش بطوش هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يفرحك بيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يونيو 2014)

الكلام علي بطش وليس بطة 
يعني يجي الجزار يذبح

والطباخ يطبخ 
والمعازيم تأكل 
هو دة اللي اقصدة والعنوان ميتوهش 
اول شارع من شرق 
بجوار الترعة 
وصف النخل بتاعنا الموجود 
اة انا وصفت صح
علي فكرة بعيد عن المكان اللي راحة الاستاز ايمن ب 2 كيلو بس 
يعني اللي ميعرفش الطريق يسأل الاستاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2014)

إيه العزومة اللي تموت دية 
لا يا عم ما نعطلكش ومش نيجي في حاجة وحيشة كمان
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2014)

*مش عارف ليه يا رورو يختي 
ان بسبب موضوعك ده المشرفين بطلوا يدخلوا ههههههه
انا بنشطه اهو خليهم يدعوا عليا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش عارف ليه يا رورو يختي
> ان بسبب موضوعك ده المشرفين بطلوا يدخلوا ههههههه
> انا بنشطه اهو خليهم يدعوا عليا *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صح يا عياد تفتشكر علشانه الموضوع 
انا شامة ريحة هروب*
*بس ع مين وراهم وراهم برضوا مستنين 
بس انا ببعت لمشرف مشرف اللى يعتزر ابعت لغيره 
وهلم جرجر 
فى انتظار الرد :new2:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2014)

بعتي لحد احمر واورانج ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بعتي لحد احمر واورانج ؟​


*تؤؤؤؤؤؤ 
دوول مسك الختام يا ضنايا ركز شوية *​


----------



## grges monir (21 يونيو 2014)

مشرفين مين فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مفيش غير كاندى تقريبا وايموند حاليا ههههههه
اوسى خارج الخدمة من ساعة مجيت هنا هههه
المنتدى دلوقت عبارة عن رورو وواثقة وعياد وعبود والباقى جمهور بستثناء عضو واتنين بيخشوا فى الزيطة
بجانب ايرينى صاحبة المواضيع السخنة والرودد زيى الرصاص هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مشرفين مين فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مفيش غير كاندى تقريبا وايموند حاليا ههههههه
> اوسى خارج الخدمة من ساعة مجيت هنا هههه
> المنتدى دلوقت عبارة عن رورو وواثقة وعياد وعبود والباقى جمهور بستثناء عضو واتنين بيخشوا فى الزيطة
> بجانب ايرينى صاحبة المواضيع السخنة والرودد زيى الرصاص هههههه


*ايه يا حج انت مشرفنا كتير 
بس هما اللى متخفيين علشان الحسد ههههههههه 
ماما كاندى هتشارك بس مش دلوقتى مشغولة شوية 
واستاذ ايمن شارك وجورج شارك 
ومتقلقش انا وراهم وارهم *
*يابنى رورو وواثقة متهمين انهم بيبوظوا المواضيع وبيرغوا 
مش عارفة ايه الاوشاعات دى :smil13:*​


----------



## grges monir (21 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايه يا حج انت مشرفنا كتير
> بس هما اللى متخفيين علشان الحسد ههههههههه
> ماما كاندى هتشارك بس مش دلوقتى مشغولة شوية
> واستاذ ايمن شارك وجورج شارك
> ...


انا اشرف وقت منا عايز
واللى مش عاجبة يروح لروك ونشوف هايقولكم اية
انا اة  عضو ساكت كدة  شوية بس  متعرفنيش يوم مقول يالا غلاسة ههههههههه
انا مش عايز اقولك كمان ان محدش يقدر يقولى او يمنعنى اخش اى موضوع يا  
هو بالحق انتى اسمك اية هههههههه
وعلى رايك انا داخل ابوظلك الموضوع هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انا اشرف وقت منا عايز
> واللى مش عاجبة يروح لروك ونشوف هايقولكم اية
> انا اة  عضو ساكت كدة  شوية بس  متعرفنيش يوم مقول يالا غلاسة ههههههههه
> انا مش عايز اقولك كمان ان محدش يقدر يقولى او يمنعنى اخش اى موضوع يا
> ...


*انت اشرف ازاى انت مش كنت جرجس من شوية :a63:
انت هتقولى لما تطلب معاك غلالاسة اعوذ بالله يا ساتر 
خدامتك فتحية 
بوظ براحتك انا اصلا فى الاخر 
هطلب كل المشاركات تتمسح 
وتفضل اجابة المشرفين بس *:a63:​


----------



## grges monir (21 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انت اشرف ازاى انت مش كنت جرجس من شوية :a63:
> انت هتقولى لما تطلب معاك غلالاسة اعوذ بالله يا ساتر
> خدامتك فتحية
> بوظ براحتك انا اصلا فى الاخر
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
محدش يقدر يمسح اى حاجة
مدام تم لرد يبقى الرد من حق  صاحب الرد والمنتدى
دة  انت لو طلبتى تمسحى المووضوع نفسة مش هاتقدرى هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> محدش يقدر يمسح اى حاجة
> مدام تم لرد يبقى الرد من حق  صاحب الرد والمنتدى
> دة  انت لو طلبتى تمسحى المووضوع نفسة مش هاتقدرى هههههههه


*ترااااااااااهن *:ranting:​


----------



## grges monir (21 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ترااااااااااهن *:ranting:​


متعصب لية كدة
ارهن على اية
انك تمسحى المووضع كلة هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> متعصب لية كدة
> ارهن على اية
> انك تمسحى المووضع كلة هههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
تؤؤؤؤؤ امسح المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع :smil13:
وهش بقى بطل رغى :spor22:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2014)

*سالخير 
معادنا النهاردة مع اهدى مشرفة فى المنتدى 
هنتعرف عليها وهنشوف اجاباتها 
مبسوطة اووى انها معانها 
مشرفتنا الجميلة 
كلدانية 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)

مساء الانوار يارورو
الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟
اسمي كلدانية وانا احب اسمي هههه مواليد 87 واسكن في بلاد الغرب
2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟
احب نفسي هههه انا احب رياضة المشي واتحرك كثير 
احب ارتل احب السفر واشوف ثقافات البلدان الاخرئ واحب كل شئ جميل
اكره الغدر 
3_ من يسكن قلبك ؟
ناس كتير
4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
انا بطبيعة حالي لااحب ان اكون اسيرة الحزن 
اتغلب عليه بارادتي
5_ ((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟
لنفسي
6_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟
الاثنين مهمين 
7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
ممكن
8_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
اكيد في صداقات بس مش كتير تختلف من مجتمع للاخر
9_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
لايوجد
10_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
الشخصية التفكير ردود الفعل التلقائية مساعدة اللاخرين
وهنا خلص اول جزء 
كللييش
ندخل على الجزء التانى 
11_ مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟ 
استاذ روك اكيد
لااعلم الادارة تعرف
12_ احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف ؟ 
بصراحة مكنتش متوقعة اصير مشرفة ولاعمري فكرت فيها جائت صدفة
احساس جميل
13_ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟ 
في اعضاء كتير
14_ ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟
كل الاقسام حلووة وانا سعيدة واحب قسمي 
15_ بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟
ههههههههه اسالي روك مش فاكرة
16_ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ 
ليس عندي اقتراح انا ارئ المنتدئ متكامل لاينقصه شئ 
17_ مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟
لايوجد 
18_ ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟
انه يعني لي الكثير انه اول منتدئ اسجل واشارك فيه 
فتعلمت واستفدت منه كثيرا وتعرفت الئ اخوة واخوات
ربنا يخلي منتدانا الجميل 
19_كيف تصف الإشراف ؟
مهمة جميلة لكنها صعبة تحتاج لصبر وحرص 
وطولة البال
20_ هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟ 
مفيش فرق كلنا اعضاء بس الالوان والالقاب تختلف
21_من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟
التواجد في المنتدئ بشكل يومي يكون صبرو طويل ويخدم ويساعد الاخرين 
ان يتميز بالنشاط والكفاءة 
خلصت الاسئلة اظن سهلة اووى
سهلة اوووووي يارورو 
واخيرااااا خلصت من الاجوبة كنت حاسة نفسي اني في الامتحان
ربنا يوفقك في مواضيع اخرئ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

*كوكى حبيبتى نورتينى وشرفتينى بوجودك 
انبسطت اوى باجاباتك الجميلة 
حتى من اجاباتك واضح انك شخصية هادية 
ميرسى ليكى اوى يا حبيبتى 

انتظرونى مع مشرف اخر 
امتى مش عارفة ههههه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

*يا فرج الله بينلها هتلعب معايا *
*مشرفين فى يوم واحد لا مش مصدقة *
*مشرفتنا النهاردة مشرفة جميلة عسولة *
*شقية مش متواجدة باستمرار بتهل علينا من حين لاخر *
*بس مهما غابت منقدرش ننساها *
*وعلى فكرة هى مش اصفريكا هى فحلقى *
*يووه لا فسدقى يووه برضوا لا *
*هى اورانجيكا تبع الادارة *
*يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم *
*مشرفتنا اللى منورانا **هى *
*ميرنا *​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا فرج الله بينلها هتلعب معايا *
> *مشرفين فى يوم واحد لا مش مصدقة *
> *مشرفتنا النهاردة مشرفة جميلة عسولة *
> *شقية مش متواجدة باستمرار بتهل علينا من حين لاخر *
> ...


الله يخلهملك يا رورو حلوين البوقين دول مصيبة لتكونى مستنية كيلو سكر عليهم الحقيقة معنديش علشان عم عشم تعيشى انتى :blush2:


*_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟
ميرنا  سنى 26 سنة عنوان لا عيب :beee:
 2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟
بحب اناكف فى خلق اللاه العب ع الفيس بكرة المطبخ جداا والمواعين والغسيل  وبحب اخرج جداااا كنت قبل الجواز زهقانة دلوقتى بنبوس الايادى طبعا علشان نخرج ومش بنخرج 
اى حاجة فيها فسح خروج احبها احبها احبها :t17:
 3_ من يسكن قلبك ؟
الله ثم جوزى طبعا :smil12:
4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
يلهوى كتير منغير قر وحسد علشان الحاجات دى بتتنظر :yahoo:
 5_ ((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟
حبيب هارتى اللى مناقر فيا ليل نهار اكيد عرفتوة طبعا :beee:
 6_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟
والله يا بنتى الاتنين بيلزقوكى فى الحيط :blush2:منا لازم اخد راحتى مهو مش بيدخل هنا بس عموما انا من زمان كان نفسى ادرس برة مصر لانى تعليم مصر مش مؤمنة بيه بلمرة بس اهو حلم واتردم بس الاتنين كانو لازمين مع بعض فى مجتمعنا بس
 التعليم علشان تحققى منه حلمك لو هتشتغلى ام عن الجواز لانى مجتمعنا طبعا حساس جداا ومش بيجيب سيرة العنوسة فى شىء وبيراعو جداا مشاعر المراه 
 7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
اه جداا كمان بس العكس لاا كداب اللى يقولك كدا 
 8_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
اه فى بس مش الكل بيفهمها بلعكس اواقات تلاقى الراجل ميندلش معاكى انما البنت خدى عندك مقالب وندالة مش الكل بس اوقات كتير بنلاقى ده
 9_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
النوم بس بنام زهق والنعمة :cry2:
 10_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
سرعة بديهته ولون عيونة ورموشة :a63:
 وهنا خلص اول جزء 
ندخل على الجزء التانى 
11_ مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟ 
عرض عليا الاشراف كوبتك مان المنتدى كان وقتها صغير وروك المدير ومكنش فى اشراف لانى كنت بشارك كتير رشحنى كوبتك لروك 
 12_ احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف ؟
خوفت بصراحة لانى مكنتش اعرف اى حاجة عن الاشراف كبيرى انزل موضوع اشارك لكن حذف مشركاتك وطرد والكلام دا كنت اخاف وكنت اسئل كتير اوى  
13_ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟
لا دى دواعى امنية  
14_ ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟
ام يمكن الاجتماعيات لانى رطاطة جدا فيه 
 15_ بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟
يدوب من 2005 او اكتر 

16_ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
لا بصراحة المنتدى فى تطور علطول   
17_ مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟
صدقينى كل واحد مسك اشراف هنا كان بيستحقها بجدارة واللى بينزل من الاشراف دا من امانته بيكون وقته مش قادر يوفقه ف بيطلب الانسحاب 
 18_ ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟
حاجة حلوة فى حياتى زى كريزة كدا 
19_كيف تصف الإشراف ؟
امانة هنتحاسب عليها 
 20_ هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟ 
صدقينى مش موضوع عضو او مشرف كلنا واحد بلعكس العضو مش عليه مسئوليات زى المشرف المشرف ممكن يكون بيتهان او بيضغط بس لازم يكون مثال للرب يسوع 
 21_من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟
دى معايير الادارة بتختارها غير مسموح الاعلان عنها 
 خلصت الاسئلة اظن سهلة اووى *

جدااا بصراحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

> الله يخلهملك يا رورو حلوين البوقين دول مصيبة لتكونى مستنية كيلو سكر عليهم الحقيقة معنديش علشان عم عشم تعيشى انتى :blush2:


*لا السكر ده كان زمان *
*دلوقتى بقى برطمان نسكافيه ومعاه واحد كريمر :smil13:*​


> _كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟
> بحب اناكف فى خلق اللاه العب ع الفيس بكرة المطبخ جداا والمواعين والغسيل  وبحب اخرج جداااا كنت قبل الجواز زهقانة دلوقتى بنبوس الايادى طبعا علشان نخرج ومش بنخرج
> اى حاجة فيها فسح خروج احبها احبها احبها :t17:


*حبيبتى تؤامتى يا نااس 
طب تعالى اقعدى جنيى فى موضوع الخروج وبوس الايدى ده :2:
وانا اموت فى الفسح والخروج بس مين يرضى :bomb:
*​


> _ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
> النوم بس بنام زهق والنعمة :cry2:


*مش بقولك تؤامتى محدش مصدقنى :scenic:*​


> _ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟
> لا دى دواعى امنية


*لا بقى ايه الكروتة دى *
*مش اشحال ما كنا شارطيين ان تجاوبوا على كل الاسئلة *
*لا ده  ظلم :t17:*​


> *   _من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟
> دى معايير الادارة بتختارها غير مسموح الاعلان عنها
> *



:ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5:
​*نورتينى وشرفتينى يا ميرنا 
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر 
اجاباتك كانت جميلة وشقية 
وكلها خفة دم 
انبسطت اووى بوجودك معانا *
*الى اللقاء مع مشرف اخر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2014)

*صباحكو ورد 
بما انى كنت نايمة وسايبة الموضوع 
وبما ان المشرفين ابتدوا يزيدوا فى المنتدى 
قولت اخد ساكى كدا على مشمه وهو لسة جديد 
قبل ما يتشغل عننا فى اﻻشراف هههههه 
يﻻ يا مشرفنا ادخل برجلك الشميين 
معانا مشرفنا الغالى kawasaki
*


----------



## soul & life (27 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *صباحكو ورد
> بما انى كنت نايمة وسايبة الموضوع
> وبما ان المشرفين ابتدوا يزيدوا فى المنتدى
> قولت اخد ساكى كدا على مشمه وهو لسة جديد
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هو لحق :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هو لحق :fun_lol::fun_lol:


*انتى عارفانى يا نيفو ماحبش اضيع وقت :mus13:*


----------



## soul & life (27 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انتى عارفانى يا نيفو ماحبش اضيع وقت :mus13:*



هههههههههههههه عارفة يا حبيبتى عارفة وقد دقت طبول الحرب :mus13::mus13: خلى بقا البدلة الهافان تنفعه :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه عارفة يا حبيبتى عارفة وقد دقت طبول الحرب :mus13::mus13: خلى بقا البدلة الهافان تنفعه :fun_lol::fun_lol:



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## kawasaki (1 يوليو 2014)

*متأسف علي التأخير *
*1_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟*
*وائل -36-شبرا -القاهره *
*2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟*
*بحب كل حاجه في الحياه -بحب جميع انواع الطعام (ماعدا الحاجات بتاعت المدبح)-بحب الدراجات الناريه -بحب السفر -بحب الفكاهه-بكره الانسان الغبي -والانسان المتعالي *
*3_ من يسكن قلبك ؟*
*حبيبي *
*4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟*
*الصراحه لاء *
*5_ ((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟*
*ناس..*
*6_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟*
*حاليا ...الزواج ممن احب *
*7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟*
*اه ..وبتبقي حلوه اوي *
*8_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟*
*اذا تم فهما صح اعترف بيها *
*اذا تم فهما خطأ لا اعترف بيها *
*9_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟*
*النرفزه *
*10_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟*
*الطيبه *​

*11_ مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟ *
*دي اسرار عسكريه *
*12_ احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف ؟ *
*محدش قالي ..انا صحيت الصبح ياختي .قوم ايه .لقيت اللون بتاعي متغير ووشي مسفر *
*13_ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟ *
*نفيان ..كتابتها بتعجبني *
*14_ ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟*
*هو اللي انا فيه *
*15_ بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟*
*لسه مستجد *
*16_ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ *
*ان المنتدي يوصل كلمه ربنا للناس *
*17_ مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟*
*مفيش*
*18_ ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟*
*انا معنديش بيت اولاني علشان المنتدي يبقي التاني .هو فعلا بيتي فيه اخواتي وحبيبي ومرشدي الروحي *
*19_كيف تصف الإشراف ؟*
*مسؤليه *
*20_ هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟ *
*اللي يجيبه ربنا كله كويس ابقي عضو بقي ابقي زائر المهم نبقي مع بعض *
*21_من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟*
*مش عارف بس ماما امه ودونا و روك هما اللي ممكن يردوا انا معرفش الصراحه *​​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2014)

*ساكى ميرسى اووى ليك نورت التوبيك 
باجاباتك الجميلة وروحك الحلوة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما ويبارك حياتك 
انتظرونى مع مشرررف اخر 

*​


----------



## soul & life (1 يوليو 2014)

منتظرينك ياقمر متتأخريش علينا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 يوليو 2014)

تسجيل متابعة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> منتظرينك ياقمر متتأخريش علينا


ا*لنبى انا ما متأخرة يا نيفو هههههههههه 
بس اما بلاقى مشرف بجرى ع طول عليه علشان ادبسه 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يوليو 2014)

*,.*

موضوع جميل كعآدتكـ يآ رورو
يخليكـِ تشوفى آلحيآة بعيون برتقآلى ههههه

آلمشرفين آلسآبقين نوروآ , *متآبعة آلبقية* 



 

 *.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2014)

*صباح الورد على عيونكم 
سامحونى اتأخرت عليكم 
كنت بلف على مشرف وعلى ما لقيت 
معانا النهاردة مشرف جميل 
انا متكلمتش معاه كتير بيظهر فى المواسم والاعياد  
منورنا النهاردة مشرفنا 
BITAR
يلا بقى ادخل برجلك الشميين 
وجاوب على كل الاسئلة
*​


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2014)

*احم احم 
النور مقطوع مش شايف الكيبورد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *احم احم
> النور مقطوع مش شايف الكيبورد *​


هههههههههههههه 
طب ولع شمعة وشوفوا 
​


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2014)

* استعنا على الشقى بالله 
1_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟
اسمى بيتر 53 عام
 2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟
انا متزوج وعندى ثلاث بنتان وولد واعمل رئيس شئون عاملين 
بحب كل حاجة وبكرة ال بيسألنى السؤال دة ههههههههههههه
 3_ من يسكن قلبك ؟
كتييييييييييييييير
طبعا بعد ربنا 
زوجتى واولادى وعائلتى وعملى واصدقائى  
 4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
حصل 
يوم وفاة حماتى 
يوم وفاة ابن اخى
يوم وفاة اثنان من اعز اصدقائى 
 5_ ((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟
طبعا ميعاد قبض الراتب من العمل 
لان ماى روك منشفها شويه
6_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟
بلد شهادات صحيح
ايش ادخل الشهاده فى الزواج من من تحب
دا طريق والتانى طريق تانى خالص 
عموما لما يكون معاك شهاده حلوه 
ممكن تتجوز واحدة حلوة 
وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
اذا كان المقصود بين الشاب والشابه 
الصداقه بينهم هو الحب بعينه 
نسيت ااقول 
وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!
 8_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
اقسم بالله لا والف لا 
خصوصا فى المجتمعات الشرقيه والغربيه والدقهليه والجيزه وراس البر
هههههههههههههههههههه
بالمناسبه معظم اصدقائى السيدات من خارج مصر
اتحدث عن الصداقه الحديثه الفوسبوكية 
وليس الصداقة التقليديه 
 9_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
انى اثق فى كل الناس 
 10_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
انه يكون ملمع حذائة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد يكون مبتسم ابتسامه ليست صفرااااااااااء 
 وهنا خلص اول جزء 
ندخل على الجزء التانى 
11_ مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟
كتير وكلهم مشيوا ما عدا دونا وكاندى ويوسف الصديق
والذين مشيوا
كوبتيك مان -استفانوس - توين - طارق - توييتى - فيته ..الخ
كنت بكتب كتير فى قسم الاخبار 
وكان لى نشاط ملحوظ من وجه نظرهم  
12_ احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف ؟
النور فصل من عندى ( من شقتى فقط)
وذهبت الى اقرب سيبر وقومت صاحب السيبر من مكانه وجلست وقرأت الخبر
وكانت فرحتى لا توصف
13_ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟
كتير لهم نشاط ملحوظ لكن نظرا لعدم معرفتى الشخصيه بهم  
خاصه اعمارهم لا احبذ ان ارشح احد بعينه
14_ ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟
قسم المشرفين  
 15_ بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟
تقريبا 7 سنوات سبحان من عدوا 
احينا اصبت بصدمات عصبية من بعض الاعضاء
 16_ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ 
الغاء المشاركات او الردود التى ليس لها اى معنى مثل ( شكرا ....الخ )
 17_ مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟
الصراحه مش عايز اتعزل من الاشراف 
يكون حد منهم يكون قريب الزعيم ويعملوا انقلاب على قسم الاخبار 
ويكون شرعيتى مهدده
الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه
 18_ ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟
كل او معظم تفكيرى 
 19_كيف تصف الإشراف ؟
مجموعه متطوعه تتحمل الكثير من اعضاء بعينهم 
دون ان يملوا برغم ظروف دراستهم او عملهم
وكله ببلاش كدا وماى روك مطنش المرتبات 
 20_ هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟ 
تمنيت كتير 
انى لا اتحمل عبء مكان يدخله الالاف من كل انحاء العالم
السبب
يكتب به مشاركات لاتليق بمنتدى كنسى
21_من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟
واعى - متقف - قارىء جيد - دارس - اعصاب حديد
شبه متفرغ - متطوع ( روك دائما منشفها )
اى خطا مطبعى او املائى او او او 
انا بكتب كل دة والنور مقطوع والكمبيوتر الشاشه فاصله*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2014)

انا شوفت الموضوع كله من صفحة 1 لـصفحة 9
و قريته حرف حرف
موضوع جامد الصراحة يابت يا رورو 
متابعة معاكوا


----------



## aymonded (4 يوليو 2014)

BITAR قال:


> * استعنا على الشقى بالله
> 1_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟
> اسمى بيتر 53 عام
> 2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟
> ...



في منتهى السعادة إني اتعرفت على شخصك الحلو، بأمانة وبكل إخلاص فعلاً سعيد وأشكر الله على معرفتك حقيقي
​


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> في منتهى السعادة إني اتعرفت على شخصك الحلو، بأمانة وبكل إخلاص فعلاً سعيد وأشكر الله على معرفتك حقيقي
> ​


*
انا الاسعد ان اجد احباب مثلكم*​


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2014)

*ردودكم فى التقيمات اسعدتنى كثيرا *​


----------



## aymonded (4 يوليو 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *ردودكم فى التقيمات اسعدتنى كثيرا *​



ووجودك الحلو معنا هنا سعادة لينا أكبر حقيقي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2014)

*استاذى الغالى نورت التوبيك بتشريفك فيه 
واجاباتك الجميلة وخفة دمك 
حقيقى استمتعت بكل حرف كتبته 
ميرسى اووى انك نورتنى 
بس كنت متخيلة حضرتك لسة طالب هههههه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك واسرتك 
انتظرونى مع مشرف اخر 
افرجها يااااارب  
*​


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *استاذى الغالى نورت التوبيك بتشريفك فيه
> واجاباتك الجميلة وخفة دمك
> حقيقى استمتعت بكل حرف كتبته
> ميرسى اووى انك نورتنى
> ...


*انا الذى اذداد شرف بكم جميعا
وشكرا على الموضوع
لكى يتعرف باقى الاعضاء على شخصى 
اكرر شكرى
واذا كنتى متصورة انى طالب
فأنا طالب فعلأ
ان تذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *انا الذى اذداد شرف بكم جميعا
> وشكرا على الموضوع
> لكى يتعرف باقى الاعضاء على شخصى
> اكرر شكرى
> ...


*احنا اللى ازددنا شرف بوجود حضرتك فى التوبيك 
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون مع حضرتك *​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يوليو 2014)

BITAR قال:


> * استعنا على الشقى بالله
> 1_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟
> اسمى بيتر 53 عام
> 2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟
> ...


وانا فين يا ظالمة :thnk0001:


----------



## BITAR (5 يوليو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> وانا فين يا ظالمة :thnk0001:


*خطأ يجب علية الاعتذار 
وميرنا 
كان لها رأى صائب فى اختيارى مشرف
واجب الاعتذار على الخطأ الغير مقصود
اى خدمة يا ميرنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2014)

*هو الموضوع اتنسي ؟*​


----------



## aymonded (2 أغسطس 2014)

يظهر كده انا فعلاً كنت ناسيه خاااااااااااالص
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هو الموضوع اتنسي ؟*​





aymonded قال:


> يظهر كده انا فعلاً كنت ناسيه خاااااااااااالص
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
هو مش اتنسى اووى يعنى 
بس حاسة انى مافيش مشرفين :smil13:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> هو مش اتنسى اووى يعنى
> بس حاسة انى مافيش مشرفين :smil13:*​


*والنيعمة يابت طول عمرك مُبختة ورزقك في رجليكي
اهو جالك لوكشة مشرفين جداد
يلا بقا شمري كدا وصلي عاللي يشفع فيكي
واختارلنا واحد منهم*






*بموت انا في تهدية النفوس:bomb:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والنيعمة يابت طول عمرك مُبختة ورزقك في رجليكي
> اهو جالك لوكشة مشرفين جداد
> يلا بقا شمري كدا وصلي عاللي يشفع فيكي
> واختارلنا واحد منهم*
> ...


*ياااه يا عبد الصمد ده انا كنت نسيت ايوه الله نسيت 
خلالاص نرجع وامرنا لله 
هشوف بكرة مشرفنا الجداد ونستضفهم 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ياااه يا عبد الصمد ده انا كنت نسيت ايوه الله نسيت
> خلالاص نرجع وامرنا لله
> هشوف بكرة مشرفنا الجداد ونستضفهم
> *​


ايوة بقا دي بينلها هتزهزه



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ياااه يا عبد الصمد ده انا كنت نسيت ايوه الله نسيت
> خلالاص نرجع وامرنا لله
> هشوف بكرة مشرفنا الجداد ونستضفهم
> *​


وزودي الاسئلة كمان 
وخصوصا لبتوع الاسكندرية 
وكيفية اقناع الزعيم باختيار ناس من الاسكندرية لانة موضوع مستحيل


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​


*الرجل ده بيعصبنى يخرب بيت تقل دمه 
كرهته من المسلسل ابت :act23:*​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> وزودي الاسئلة كمان
> وخصوصا لبتوع الاسكندرية
> وكيفية اقناع الزعيم باختيار ناس من الاسكندرية لانة موضوع مستحيل


*الموضوع الجاى علينا وعليك خير بقى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2014)

*



			الرجل ده بيعصبنى يخرب بيت تقل دمه 
كرهته من المسلسل ابت :act23:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مانا عارفه انه بيعصبك
وانا  قاصده اعصبك
*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * مانا عارفه انه بيعصبك
> وانا  قاصده اعصبك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الرجل ده بيعصبنى يخرب بيت تقل دمه
> كرهته من المسلسل ابت :act23:*​
> *الموضوع الجاى علينا وعليك خير بقى *​


ازاي دة الاستاذ عياد بذات نفسة قال
انها ضاربة ورق 
بان ليها اقارب من الصعيد يعودوا للقرن السابع عشر


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ازاي دة الاستاذ عياد بذات نفسة قال
> انها ضاربة ورق
> بان ليها اقارب من الصعيد يعودوا للقرن السابع عشر


*مالك باصص للست فى الاشراف كدا ليه 
سبها تاكل عيش *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مالك باصص للست فى الاشراف كدا ليه
> سبها تاكل عيش *​


انا مستغرب بس 
انا مش باصص علي حاجة 
الحكاية وما فيها 
بعدين اقولك اصلها كبيرة حبتين


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2014)

:smil8::smil8: ارورو  سكتى الراجل ده مطلع عليا انى ضاربة ورق :nunu0000::nunu0000:
يا ابنى ابعد عنى يا ابنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> :smil8::smil8: ارورو  سكتى الراجل ده مطلع عليا انى ضاربة ورق :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> يا ابنى ابعد عنى يا ابنى


انا اللي مطلع برضة 
دة السيد المحترم المبجل عياد 
شغل السوس بتاعة وجاب اصل لاوصور الاوراق والمستندات المزورة 
ةخلي بالك 
انا ساكت لسة معملتش حاجة


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا اللي مطلع برضة
> دة السيد المحترم المبجل عياد
> شغل السوس بتاعة وجاب اصل لاوصور الاوراق والمستندات المزورة
> ةخلي بالك
> انا ساكت لسة معملتش حاجة



يا نهاركم مش فايت وكمان عياد هى وصلت للسوسة بذات نفسه عيب عليك يا عياد  دا انا خالتك كده برضو تعمل كده فى خالتك يا ولا
وبدعبس ورايا ومش لاقى غير رمسيس وتقوله
وزورت فى ايه بقا انشاء الله قولتلكم اسمى فيكى وانا نيفيان:smile01


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

لا ة جبتي ورق مضروب بتثبتي انك ليكي جزور صعيدية من القرن السابع عشر 
واودعتية الادارة 
والادارة بطيبة النية بتاعتها وافقت علي تنصيبك 
مشرفة تحت التمرين واثبتي جدارتك في المدة المحددة 
ووافقت هيئة الادارة 
بتنصيبك مشرفة مستديمة مع خصم الراتب لمدة سنة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2014)

انا برررررررررررئ


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*استعنى على الشقا بالله 
كنت اخدت على الانتخة 
اعزرونى يا جماعة بقالى كتير مش عملت مواضيع 
الموضوع صعب شوية ههههههههه 
انتظرووونى مع مشرف جديد 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*الو الو المايك معدول كدا 
جبتلكم مشرف انما ايه 
اسوس مشرف فى المنتدى 
مخاوى يجى 16 عفريت 
بيعرف الاخبار من قبل ما تنزل اصلا هههههههه 
اظن غنى عن التعريف 
استفضل المايك معاااك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2014)

*اسوس وبيعرف اخبار 
لا متقوليش 
نيفووو *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اسوس وبيعرف اخبار
> لا متقوليش
> نيفووو *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
يلا سمى وادخل برجلك اليمين 
ومش عاوزة كروته تجاوب على كل الاسئلة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2014)

*بس الله نفتتح العلقه 
قصدي الجلسه *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2014)

*مش عارف ليه هما 21 سؤال 
ليهم علاقه دول بالواحد وعشرين حقنه ؟
ما علينا 
حلال الله محبه 
*
*_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟
**عياد 
26  سنه و13 يوم وكام ساعه كده 
ساكن في مصر اول بلكونه
*
*_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟
**مبحبش اتكلم عن نفسي كتير اسالي المعجبين هههه

في الفن بحب التصميم والكتابه 
في الطبيعه بحب شروق الشمس
في البشر بحب الصدق 
في الاكل بعشق الملوخيه والجمبري

وبكره نفسي 

**من يسكن قلبك ؟ *
*ربنا واللي بحبهم 

*
*هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
**اه*

*((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟*
*عمتي الله يرحمها " غيرت كتير في حياتي "*

* ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟
**الاتنين *
*لانهم المستقبل

**هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟*
*بتحصل فعلاً 
وعلي يدي 

**هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
**ايون اعترف 
وبطلب المحامي بتاعي 

**عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
**العصبيه الاوفر 
اللي بتودي السجن دي 

**ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
**احساسي 
لما برتاح لحد 
مش شرطه تكون حاله حب واعجاب 
حتي في الشغل بمشي كتير ورا احساسي 

**مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟
**دونا و روك 
ازاي اختروني دي بقي روحي اساليهم 

**احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف ؟
**ازبهليت 
مش من الفرحه 
اصل انا تاني اكتر حد مسيحي عمل مشاكل واتفصل هنا 

**مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟
**هما كتير اللي يستاهلوا 
انتي وواثقه وبوب وجرجس منير 
دول اللي فاكرهم 

** ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟
**المنتدي العام 
بس من ساعه ما دونا بعتتلي رجالتها طحنوني اكتشفت انه قسم يع مش حلو هههههههههههه

**بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟
**كمان نص ساعه كده هكمل اربع تيام 

**ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
**قسم الفوتو شوب

**مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟
**مش قولنا السؤال ده كخ 
مفيش طبعا بس لو انتي بقيتي مشرفه هكتب اسمك ههههههه

** ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟
**صديقي
مش قصدي بصديقي هنا الاعضاء 
الاعضاء اصدقائي 
انما اقصد بصديقي اني بعامله كشخص بعرف اسراره واسال عليه واتابعه 

**كيف تصف الإشراف ؟
**متعه شاقه

**هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟ 
**اتمني ارجع عضو يوم ما اقصر في مهامي الاشرافيه 

**من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟
**تتلخص كل الصفات في كلمه واحده 
حب المكان 
لو العضو حب المنتدي هيعمل اللي عليه واكتر


*******
كلمه لصاحبه الموضوع 
الهي  ####
ويارب ####
يا شيخه 
بس
*​


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2014)

اجاباتك كلها متزنة وعاقلة يا عياد ما انت حلو اهوه اومال بيقولوا عليك كده ليه 
ربنا يباركك يا ابنى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اجاباتك كلها متزنة وعاقلة يا عياد ما انت حلو اهوه اومال بيقولوا عليك كده ليه
> ربنا يباركك يا ابنى


*اوشعات يختي اوشعات 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

اية الكلام دة 
مش مصدق كيف سكتتعلي الكلام دة 
*بس من ساعه ما دونا بعتتلي رجالتها طحنوني اكتشفت انه قسم يع مش حلو هههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

> *مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟
> **هما كتير اللي يستاهلوا
> انتي وواثقه وبوب وجرجس منير
> دول اللي فاكرهم *


*اشالله يخليهوملك 
بس انا كدا فلة اوووى 
اخضرة هو فى احلى من اللون الاخضر 
تحس كدا معاه بالابتهااج *


> *مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟
> **مش قولنا السؤال ده كخ
> مفيش طبعا بس لو انتي بقيتي مشرفه هكتب اسمك ههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههه 
متخافش مش هبقى مشرفة 
فمش هتكتبوا
*


> كلمه لصاحبه الموضوع
> الهي  ####
> ويارب ####
> يا شيخه
> بس


*كل دى دعاوى عليا 
رووح يا شيخ وتعالى بسرعة *




​
*اخيرا بقى نورتنى يا عياد 
وحقيقى اجاباتك كلها جميلة 
عاد عن سؤال انك تكتب اسمى ههههههههه 
واخر دعوة دى اللى انا مش عارفة قولت ايه فيها*
*نورتنى يا افندم وانبسطت بوجودك معانا *
*انتظرونى مع مشرف اخر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*سالخير 
جبتلكم مشرفة جديدة طازة ملهاش اسبوع 
الحقيقة انا دبستها من غير ما استنى موافقتها 
وده لانها حبيبتى وصاحبتى 
فقولت اخدها على مشمها كدا 
معانا مشرفتنا الجميلة احلى نيفوووووو 
يلا يا نيفو من غير ضرب كدا 
سمى وادخلى برجلك الشمين 
وجاوبى وبلاش تزويغ من اى سؤال 
​*


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

هى الاخوة والصداقة اخرتها كده برضو تدبيس وش ماشى ماشى ههههههههه استنى عليا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هى الاخوة والصداقة اخرتها كده برضو تدبيس وش ماشى ماشى ههههههههه استنى عليا


*ياخبر يانونا لسه ماجوبتيش
انا قاعده مستنية اجابتك بفارع الصبرر

انزلي بالمفيد بقا:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

انا جااااى وغلوتك جااااى  ههههههه
 لسه دخله انا من امبارح ومعرفش انى مدبسة غير دلوات  بس انا جاى وغلوتك جاى


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

1_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟

اسمى نيفيان ودلعتونى نيفو 
 السن (هنبدء غلاسة بقا )35
العنوان اسكندرية وأفتخر

2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟

مممم بحب القراءة جدا وبحب اسمع موسيقا وفيروز 

3_ من يسكن قلبك ؟
ههههه يسكن قلبى ربنا وولادى وجوزى وبابا وماما واخواتى وانتم اخواتى هنا كلكم

4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟
اه هزمنى ابن اللذينة لكن انا اللى انتصرت فى الاخر ههه

5_ ((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟
لعمتى الله يرحمها

6_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟
الاثنين اهم من بعض وبيكملوا بعض

7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟
اه ممكن اوى تعرفى انا مؤمنة انه فى تركيبة كلمة صداقة نسبة معينة من الحب ان زادت اصبحت علاقة حب وليست صداقة

8_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
انا بقول انه ممكن لكن للاسف من اللى قريته وشوفته مجتمعنا دايما بيساعد على فشلها
وعلشان كده بعتقد مجتمعنا بيعوق علاقة  زى كده 

9_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟
التوتر والقلق الزيادة

10_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
ثقافته واسلوبه فى الحوار

وهنا خلص اول جزء 

اول جزء  مااااشى
ندخل على الجزء التانى 

11_ مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟ 

انا معرفش ازاى اختارونى لكن اللى وصلنى انه جاتلى رسالة من استاذ روك بيقولى اسمى مقترح كمشرفة

12_ احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف ؟ 
فرحت منكرش لانى بحب المنتدى جدا وهو المكان الوحيد اللى بقضى فيه معظم وقتى
فمشرفة هنا يعنى علاقتى بالمكان والناس هنا هتكون اقوى وهقدر اخدم بشكل اكبر

13_ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟ 
مقدرش اقول اسماء علشان محدش يزعل منى لكن فى كتير

14_ ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟
كان نفسى اكون مشرفة على قسم كتابات لكن لما اتعرض عليا اكون مشرفة فى القسم الروحى طيرت من الفرحة لانها بركة كبيرة مستحقهاش

15_ بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟
يختى انا اعرف اسبوع يمكن  ههههه

16_ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ 

اقتراحى هو اننا نتخلى عن الذات اللى هى الأنا اللى دايما بتكون سبب المشاكل والخلافات  .. بتمنى كلنا نكبر دماغنا ومنقفش لبعضنا على الكلمة 
لو اعتبرنا وجودنا هنا للاستفادة وتقضية وقت لذيذ مع بعض نفيد ونستفيد مش هيكون فى مشاكل او خلافات

17_ مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟

مفيش شخصية بعينها لكن المشرف اذا كان مش قادر يمارس اشرافه وبيدخل يتفرج ويمشى ده ميستحقش يكون مشرف ودا حد انا مغرفهوش انا بفترض

18_ ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟
كنيستى 

19_كيف تصف الإشراف ؟

مسئولية 

20_ هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟ 

احساس جميل انك تكون ملتزمة باشراف وعندك مسئولية تجاه مكان بتحبيه ونفسك يكون من انجح المواقع  وتكونى انتى بتساعدى فى كده .. لكن لو حسيت ان الاشراف هيبعدنى عن اخواتى هنا وتتغير المعاملة وابقا انا المشرفة وعلاقتنا تبقا بحدود وخلافات وكده وقتها فعلا وبدون تردد هطلب انى ارجع عضوة تانى ( وخليكم فاكرين دى علشان لو نسيتها فكرونى )

21_من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟

اولا يكون انسان قادر على تقبل الاخر لانه مش كل الناس هتوافقه فى اراءه ويكون بيحب ربنا وساكن فيه  علشان يقدر يحب الغير ويتقبلهم
مثقف له اسلوب مميز  متسامح  باله طوووووويل  وعنده وقت لانه لو مفيش وقت يبقا هنشوفه فى الاجازات وده مينفعش

خلصت الاسئلة اظن سهلة اووى 

اه الحقيقة سهلة جدا  هو فى كده هههههههه ميرسى حبيبتى للأستضافة الجميلة  
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2014)

العنوان اسكندرية وأفتخر
غريبة دي شوية 
يلا كلة بثوابة


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> العنوان اسكندرية وأفتخر
> غريبة دي شوية
> يلا كلة بثوابة



هههههههههههه يا ابنى ابعد عنى يا ابنى :boxing:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه يا ابنى ابعد عنى يا ابنى :boxing:


يا بنت الناس انا كلمتك 
وعلشان انا اكبر منك مش هرد بنفس اسلوبك 
حكم السن يا بنتي برضة


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*نيفو حبيبتى نورتينى 
كالعادة اجاباتك رائعة وكلامك كله حكمة وعقل 
حقيقى انبسطت بيكى وبالحوار معاكى 
نورتى يا روحى واستمتعت بوجودك معايا 
انتظرونى ومشرف اخر 
رورو شوووووووو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*الواحد كان قاعد من غير شغل *
*اللهم كتر من مشرفنا *
*النهاردة معانا مشرفة انا بموووت فيها *
*وفى طيبة قلبها من تلقائيتها ومحبتها*
*كنت بفتكرها مش متجوزة *
*معانا النهاردة حبيبتى الغالية عليا جداا *
*تماااف ماريا *
*منورة التوبيك يا تموفة *
*فى انتظار اجابتك :**​


----------



## tamav maria (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*  1_الاسم *​

* ماريا*​​
* والسن *​
* :t37:*​
* ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟*​
* في بلاد الله الواسعه*​
* 2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟*​
* بحب الهدوء ورياضة الجري وسماع الموسيقي*​
* اكره الظلم والخيانه*​
* 3_ من يسكن قلبك ؟*​
* ربنا اولا  طبعا*​
* وناس كتير حواليا*​
* 4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟*​
* ماحصلش انا ازعل يوم اتنين اسبوع بالكتير*​
* وبعدين ارجع تاني لطبيعتي لكن الحزن اللي يهزمني ماحصليش *​
* 5_ ((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟*​
* ماما واخويا الله يرحمهم*​
* 6_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟*​
* الاتنين مهمين بس اعتقد في الايام الصعبه دي الشهاده اهم *​
* وبعدين يجي الزواج  بعدين *​
* 7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟*​
* اكيد طبعا وحصلت*​
* 8_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟*​
* اكيد بس في حدود المعقول *​
* 9_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟*​
* ابطل اكل شيكولاته*​
* 10_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟*​
* طريقة كلامه *​

* وهنا خلص اول جزء *​
* ندخل على الجزء التانى *​
* 11_ مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟ *​
* الزعيم بعت لي رساله *​
* وازاي مش عارفه ده شغل اداره*​
* 12_ احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف *​
* انا بقالي عشر سنين باشترك في المنتديات *​
* والاشراف حاجه مش حديده عليا انا كنت ادمن في منتدي *​
* ومراقب عام في منتديين *​
* بس كانوا كتير عليا بصراحه *​
*  فسبتهم كلهم واكتفيت بمنتديات الكنيسه*​
*  ولما الزعيم اختارني اكون مشرفه كانت مفاجأه طبعا*​
*لان عمري ما فكرت ولو لثانيه اني اكون مشرفه هنا*​

* 13_ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟*​

* في مجموعه جميله جدا يستحقوا الاشراف*​
*  بس ما اقدرش اقول اسماء طبعا*​
* وده يرجع للاداره *​
* 14_ ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟*​
* كان نفسي اكون في القسم اللي انا فيه حاليا*​
* القسم المسيحي الكتابي العام*​
* 15_ بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟*​
*  اسبوع يمكن ههههههههههه*​
* 16_ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ *​
* صدقيني انا ما عنديش اقتراح *​
* لان المنتدي دايما في تطور*​
* 17_ مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟*​
* كلهم حلوين *​
* 18_ ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟*​
* فرد من عائلتي *​
* 19_كيف تصف الإشراف ؟*​
* :010105~332:*​
* 20_ هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟ *​
* مش ها تفرق معايا بس انا افضل الاشراف *​


* 21_من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح *​
* تواجده الدائم -علاقته مع الاعضاء - غير مشاغب*​
*مشاركاته *​

*خلصت الاسئلة اظن سهلة اووى*​[/QUOTE]

بصراحه سهله قوي يارورو 
امال لو صعبه كانت ها تبقي ازاي
دا انا بقالي 3 ساعات بجاوب عليها
اشكرك يارورو ع الاستضافه في الموضوع​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*تموفه حبيبتى استمتعت بوجودك فى التوبيك 
واجاباتك كلها جميلة وحكيمة 
بشطرك ع وجودك معايا وحقيقى نورتى التوبيك 
انتظرونى مع مشرف اخر من مشرفنا الجمال 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*1_الاسم والسن ولو امكن العنوان هههههه ؟

ج - سمير عياد 32 سنة الجيزة ..

2_كلمنا عن نفسك شوية بتحب ايه وبتكره ايه ؟

ج - بحب القرأة جدا بالذات الكتاب المقدس و الكتب العقيدية واللاهوتية ..
 - بحب شغلى جدا اللى هو مجال السيارات " مشرف حركة و صيانة " ..
 - ماعنديش حاجة بتوصل للكره بس فى حاجات بتضايقنى زى الكلام الكتير بدون داعى ..

3_ من يسكن قلبك ؟

ج - شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح وفيه أسرتى وكل الناس اللى حواليا ..

4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام ؟

ج - فى فترة من الفترات كنت بعيد عن ربنا بعدها كنت حزين جدا على الفترة
 - اللى سقطت من عمرى و أنا بعيد عن ربنا ..

5_ ((مستحيل انساك)) تقولها لمين ؟

ج - لأ أنا بانسى بسهولة ..

6_ ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟

ج - الأتنين مهمين لحياة الأنسان ..

7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟

ج - نعم ..

8_ هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

ج - لأ ..

9_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

ج - حب الأكل الكتير ..

10_ ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

ج - أنى أحس أنه قريب من ربنا ..

وهنا خلص اول جزء 
ندخل على الجزء التانى 
11_ مين اول حد عرض عليك الاشراف وازاى اختروك ؟ 

ج - أ. ماى روك قالى تم ترشيحك للإشراف ..

12_ احساسك ايه لما قالولك انك هتبقى مشرف ؟ 

ج - حسيت بمسؤلية كبيرة ..

13_ مين من الاعضاء ممكن ترشحوا للاشراف ؟ 

ج - أ.أمجد بشارة .. حاليا ..

14_ ايه القسم اللى كان نفسك تكون مشرف عليه ؟

ج - ماكنش فى فكرى موضوع الأشراف ..

15_ بقالك اد ايه مشرف ؟

ج - حديث التخرج ..

16_ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟ 

ج - مفيش فى فكرى دلوقتى شيئ معين ..

17_ مين من المشرفين اللي ميستحقش يكون مشرف من وجهه نظرك ؟

ج - من يهمل وزنته ..

18_ ماذا يمثل لك المنتدى ؟

ج - مكان عرفت فيه خدام حقيقيين و أستفدت منهم كثيرا جدا و أصبح لهم أثر كبير فى حياتى ..
 - مثل أمى الحبيبة فى المسيح أمى أمة والأستاذ الذى أحبه من كل قلبى أستاذ أيمن ..

19_كيف تصف الإشراف ؟

 -  مسؤلية ..

20_ هل تتمنى لو ترجع عضو ؟ ولو اه ايه السبب ؟ 

 - أنا بالنسبة لى كلها خدمة ..

21_من وجهة نظرك ايه الشروط اللى مممكن تتوافر فى عضو علشان يصبح مشرف ؟

 - حيادى - متزن نفسيا وعاطفيا - يحب الجميع - ملم ببعض الأمور التى تساعده على خدمته 
​*
*أشكرك جدا أ.رورو على الدعوة الجميلة ..​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2014)

​*استاذى الغالى بشكر حضرتك جدااا 
لتلبية الدعوة ووجودك معانا 
وبتأسف انى اتاخرت فى المقدمة 
بس غصب عنى كنت مشعولة جدا 
نورتنى وشرفتنى باجاباتك الجميلة 
بشكر حضرتك جداااا 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> 
> ج -  32 سنة الجيزة ​*


 *[FONT=&quot] *
*[FONT=&quot]سنك دة وألا لوحة عربية ؟[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6: ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] *
> *[FONT=&quot]سنك دة وألا لوحة عربية ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ :new6::new6::new6: ​[/FONT]


*
حكم المهنة بقى هههههههههه​*[/FONT]


----------

